# Furry Avatars for Xbox Live



## Arcadium (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know if this has been posted, but,

Who would want there avatar on Live to be a furry character of there choice? I would love a Red fox to be mine. It aggravates me that Microsoft doesn't really give you much control on your avatar.

Am i the only one?


----------



## Lukar (Mar 24, 2009)

Same. However, I don't see much being added from more shirts, pants, suits, etc. Still, it'd be neat if they gave you the option to look like an anthro animal.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 24, 2009)

Sure.  Maybe a basic thing.  Like alternate faces and what not.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh gawd!
I've been thinking about this nonstop ever since the NXE came out.
It'd be awesome.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't like the avatars, and beyond the one time I made mine, I couldn't give a fuck less on what it looked like. They need the old format back.


----------



## Zaiden (Mar 24, 2009)

Nah.


----------



## Rytes (Mar 25, 2009)

nothing cute, something badass


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 25, 2009)

No and I have my fucking reasons


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 25, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I don't like the avatars, and beyond the one time I made mine, I couldn't give a fuck less on what it looked like. They need the old format back.



While i do admit to agree this (Xbox Dashboard has always sucked though IMO), they now force you to use it, so why the fuck not?


----------



## Zaiden (Mar 25, 2009)

Furry avatars would just add more bashing on XBL. If you're on XBL, you're there to play games with others, not to show people that your a fucking furry...and/or your sexuality.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 25, 2009)

Zaiden said:


> Furry avatars would just add more bashing on XBL. If you're on XBL, you're there to play games with others, not to show people that your a fucking furry...and/or your sexuality.



I see your point, but avatars are such a whimsical thing. Honestly, when your in a Halo Matchmaking match or an matchmaking match, your not gonna see other peoples avatars. It's something for your friends to see, and/or to play community games.

Nothing sexual either man. Just an anthro fox, clothed and all, doing some bowling community game would look cool IMO.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 25, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> While i do admit to agree this (Xbox Dashboard has always sucked though IMO), they now force you to use it, so why the fuck not?



The original wasn't as bad as this one, they had A LOT of features and options to choose from, but the current one is crap, and nauseating with all the movement :/ 

But why not?

The avatars have nothing to do with your gaming, and would only bring further scrutiny to you personally, they aren't even shown to people other then your friends (I think); whom I doubt are sitting there looking at how 'cool' your avatar is. They don't serve any purpose either, except the few games that are coming to let you play with them. 

You could have more fun making sock puppets, or drawing faces on your fingers, at least then you can interact with them while you game!


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 25, 2009)

As long as I can stick the tophat and monocle on it I couldn't care less about them than I already do.
It wouldn't be too bad if you could do something with them.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 27, 2009)

Zaiden said:


> Furry avatars would just add more bashing on XBL. If you're on XBL, you're there to play games with others, not to show people that your a fucking furry...and/or your sexuality.



Honestly, not that many people would even consider a person a furry from an avatar pic like this unless they slap the word "FURRY!" onto the image. Even then, many people have no idea what a furry is. Besides, an old gaming magazine (I think it was game pro if I'm not mistaken) had reviewers who had anthro characters as their pictures and they didn't receive much flak to my knowledge.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 27, 2009)

I just question why furries want anthros in fucking everything


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 27, 2009)

Suppose it's what to be expected from a fandom. Personally, I wouldn't mind if it did get implemented in, but I wouldn't push for it.  Either way I don't care, because I don't own a xbox360.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't see why it really matters also if you put anything in your profile about your sexuallity you get banned from that shitty service we call Xbox Live


----------



## Awkore (Mar 27, 2009)

When it came out i was hoping that they would add something like that :/


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 27, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> also if you put anything in your profile about your sexuallity you get banned from that shitty service we call Xbox Live


Because I totally need to know if you're Straight or Gay if I'm going to play video games with you online.
*Fuck. Off.*
It's a Gaming service, not a bloody Dating site.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Mar 27, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Because I totally need to know if you're Straight or Gay if I'm going to play video games with you online.
> *Fuck. Off.*
> It's a Gaming service, not a bloody Dating site.



No fucking shit I didn't fucking know that >.> I know what the fuck it is and I don't need your fucking shit. I was just making a general fucking statement if you don't like then get the fuck out


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 28, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Because I totally need to know if you're Straight or Gay if I'm going to play video games with you online.
> *Fuck. Off.*
> It's a Gaming service, not a bloody Dating site.



This X100000000.

It's just gotten silly now. Why flaunt your sexually in a online game? It's as stupid as flaunting your involvement with a fetish subculture.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 28, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I just question why furries want anthros in fucking everything



Because people think if they can superimpose their furryness everywhere, it will become more accepted. Anyway, furry avatars are stupid. You have a bio, you can put all the murryfurry shit in there.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 28, 2009)

Zaiden said:


> Furry avatars would just add more bashing on XBL. If you're on XBL, you're there to play games with others, not to show people that your a fucking furry...and/or your sexuality.



Funny, I was playing XBL for like my 3rd time today at ma freinds, and I was shooting up 2 people, A scottish guy, and a 14yr old boy or girl, on COD2 (yes 2) in Burgandy, France, and we wera all having fun talkin and killing. I said a few times DAMNIT TREKKE! after he hosed me, and he asked me if I held a grudge against them, I said no. I said that i just say shit like that to turn heads, and is not limited to Trekkes Furries Juggalos and L.A.R.P.ers. Then that I dont hate trekkes. Shit, I am a Furry, then he brought up a freind he knew, questioned me about some spirituality that applied to his freind (A Dragon), and we got into a lengthy discussion, and the 14 yr old was like WTF? (not negatively)and we were like STFU pottsy (nickname) and we became freinds, and the conversation quit with my freind walkin in and me saying I gotta go, I'll send you my myspace contact info VIA text. I won the match tho


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 29, 2009)

Now, y'see, this is why Miis are much more customisable... Sure, you can't actually give your character a muzzle and pointy up ears, but you can give that illusion. The XBox Avatars are pretty static in comparison. :/


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 29, 2009)

It would be neat but not really needed. As for the profiles, let people do whatever they want with them to describe themselves. If anything goes wrong that's their own problem.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh you mean custom avatars like Steam has? Tee hee.



Adrianfolf said:


> fucking shit fucking fuck fucking shit fucking fuck



lol


----------



## Shino (Mar 29, 2009)

That would be nice, but due to the dual issues of the XBox Dashboard screaming "Mii Too!" and the fact that my roomie took it with him when he moved, I could care less.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 29, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> Now, y'see, this is why Miis are much more customisable... Sure, you can't actually give your character a muzzle and pointy up ears, but you can give that illusion. The XBox Avatars are pretty static in comparison. :/


The Xbox things have pointy ears and recolourable face paints.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 29, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> Because people think if they can superimpose their furryness everywhere, it will become more accepted. Anyway, furry avatars are stupid. You have a bio, you can put all the murryfurry shit in there.



*Shrugs* some people might just want them there because of the look. I mean it is a avatar after all. I just think that you're being to extreme about this.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 30, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> The Xbox things have pointy ears and recolourable face paints.


Yeah, basically you can make Dr Spock. Whoop-dee-doo. <(._.)^


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 31, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> *Shrugs* some people might just want them there because of the look. I mean it is a avatar after all. I just think that you're being to extreme about this.



We're simply stating...THEY DONT HAVE TO HAVE FURRY AVATARS

and in the end...do anyone really really by hope to gawd really think those avatars matter in the end.

I shall say it again

WHY THE FECK DO FURRIES THINK EVERYTHING NEED TO CATER TO THEM


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> We're simply stating...THEY DONT HAVE TO HAVE FURRY AVATARS
> 
> and in the end...do anyone really really by hope to gawd really think those avatars matter in the end.
> 
> ...


Somebody needs to look up what an 'avatar' is; it appears that somebody is you. <(._.)^


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 1, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> Somebody needs to look up what an 'avatar' is; it appears that somebody is you. <(._.)^


and it seems someone obviously didnt get my mini rant about Furs or the idiot group of furs thinking if something adds teh ability to have avatars they need to cater to them.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and it seems someone obviously didnt get my mini rant about Furs or the idiot group of furs thinking if something adds teh ability to have avatars they need to cater to them.



Dude look they just want something so they can express themselves over the XBL network is that so fucking hard to understand because if so then you must still be a person with no brain simple as that


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and it seems someone obviously didnt get my mini rant about Furs or the idiot group of furs thinking if something adds teh ability to have avatars they need to cater to them.


Yeah, I didn't think you had, but I didn't want to insult you. <(>_o)>


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 1, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Dude look they just want something so they can express themselves over the XBL network is that so fucking hard to understand because if so then you must still be a person with no brain simple as that


Express themselves, THEN THATS A FUCKING STUPID REASON STILL. I have a perfectly good time still expressing myself on everything being able to make an Avatar without going Bawwww theres no furry avatars.

I stand by my words, "they dont have to fucking cater to us" why I say this "They dont give a fucking Damn about us"

Most of these are the same retards who dont play games unless theres something Anthro in it.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Express themselves, THEN THATS A FUCKING STUPID REASON STILL. I have a perfectly good time still expressing myself on everything being able to make an Avatar without going Bawwww theres no furry avatars.
> 
> I stand by my words, "they dont have to fucking cater to us" why I say this "They dont give a fucking Damn about us"
> 
> Most of these are the same retards who dont play games unless theres something Anthro in it.



I never said they had to besides everyone expresses themselves differently. You are able to do without need of an anthro avatar. You just need to accpet that everyone is different regardless if you like the idea or not


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 1, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> I never said they had to besides everyone expresses themselves differently. You are able to do without need of an anthro avatar. You just need to accpet that everyone is different regardless if you like the idea or not


I'll accept that once furs get the idea they arent gonna get that eva


----------



## Ruko (Apr 19, 2009)

It would be great to give my avatar a green hat with 'coon ear pointing through and a 'coon tail. Though I doubt it will ever happen.


----------

